# Mad Catz Project M.O.J.O. (android console) Price, Date and Specs Announced.



## LightyKD (Oct 9, 2013)

For those who are unaware Android is a Google-based operating system that is distantly related to Linux. Over the last few years it gained enough momentum to overtake the mobile phone and tablet markets, as with all such operating systems "apps" were the order of the day and as everybody plays some form of game there were many games made for the platform. This level of in-built support and general freedom proved too tempting to many a maker of devices and several have now attempted to make a box to sit under TVs. Mad Catz, long time manufacturer of gaming grade equipment and accessories, are trying their hand at making an Android-based console. They are not the first to do this, but unlike the Ouya they are not locking it down on their end (Google Play and Amazon are said to be compatible); it is not made by a group of hopefuls that are new to the business world and they are not a fly-by-night Chinese clone factory either. As the title says it goes by the name M.O.J.O..

The initial unveiling happened at this year's E3 but this announcement is the big one where dates, prices, and specs have been provided.

*Price: *$249.99
*Date:* December 10th

* Specs *
Nvidia's 1.8GHz Tegra 4 processor
2GB of RAM
16GB of internal storage with microSD card support,
HDMI-out
Wi-Fi
Bluetooth connectivity
Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean

Mad Catz News Post
IGN Announcement
Preorder Here

[prebreak][/prebreak]
I like the specs but I'm more than happy with my OUYA right now. I can't really see any Android games needing 2 GB of ram until closer to the Tegra 5 release. Also, the $249.99 price really sucks when you can get a 8GB Wii U at the same price or a 4GB 360 for cheaper. I think Mad Catz should have aimed for the $149.99 price.


----------



## Celice (Oct 9, 2013)

It's so cute to see all the evolution of 5th world gaming--from Tiger electronics, to atari joysticks, to everybody's "other" console.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh boy, another Android-based home console!

_...Who gives a shit?_


----------



## Gahars (Oct 9, 2013)

M.O.J.O.? Oh no.

I'll keep this saved for the inevitable shit sales and support.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 9, 2013)

its a powerhouse that is for sure, could put my original xbox into retirement especially if installed with xbmc, only downfall is the price, way too expensive for what it is.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 9, 2013)

I cant wait to see how the Micro Console war will turn out between OUYA, GameStick, M.O.J.O. and Amazon's rumored FireTube.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 9, 2013)

fuck here we go not another fucking condroid


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 9, 2013)

For those of you saying "Not another one!", you do know that thing things was announced at E3, right? It's not like most people didn't know this was coming lol.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 9, 2013)

a few were announced at e3 now every tom, dick, harry and their dog is making one....

thing things?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 9, 2013)

$249 o.O


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 9, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> I cant wait to see how the Micro Console war will turn out between OUYA, GameStick, M.O.J.O. and Amazon's rumored FireTube.


 
Probably non existentially.


----------



## ferret7463 (Oct 9, 2013)

Now i can really  steal Austen  Powers "MoJo" , isn't that right mr. Bigglesworth? Mwahaha MWhaha, MMMWWHhahaha!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2013)

As if we needed more Android video game systems


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> M.O.J.O.? Oh no.
> 
> I'll keep this saved for the inevitable shit sales and support.


 
That was beautiful.


----------



## Osha (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 9, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> For those unaware Android is a google led operating system that is distantly related to linux.


Android runs on the Linux kernel.  It's the heart of the system.
How is this distantly related?

About the device itself: Most of the yes.  Android 4.2.2 is a letdown, though; there is currently no Wiimote support on Android 4.2+.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 9, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> For those of you saying "Not another one!", you do know that thing things was announced at E3, right? It's not like most people didn't know this was coming lol.


OH NO NOT ANOTHER ONE!!!

No, I didn't know about that announcement. There were a couple other, slightly larger, companies who were busy revealing consoles. Or, for that matter, games. 


But seriously: I'm amazed they even left the design table. Do they really think they can stand toe to toe with microsoft, sony and especially (because in the same price segment) nintendo? Without any chance of an exclusive game, no less! I'd say it's brave. Downright suicidal, yes...but also brave.

(Christ...where's that thread about the impending 2nd video game crash? I'm sure someone mentioned there that there aren't enough consoles this time for a similar scenario. That should have been "not YET").


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2013)

Mad Catz, making shitty products since 1989. Nope. Not getting this. Are these companies retarded? I mean, for crap's sake why in the black hell do we need another POS Android "console" when we already have the other POSes out there?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't knock it 'till you try it!!11!1!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2013)

NOPE. Hate their products, hate android-based consoles, rather get a smartphone.  Only good these "consoles" are good for are emulators, I can use those on my PC and Wii U.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Mad Catz, making shitty products since 1989. Nope. Not getting this. Are these companies retarded? I mean, for crap's sake why in the black hell do we need another POS Android "console" when we already have the other POSes out there?


 


the_randomizer said:


> NOPE. Hate their products, hate android-based consoles, rather get a smartphone.  Only good these "consoles" are good for are emulators, I can use those on my PC and Wii U.


 

Fill my eyes with that double vision...


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 9, 2013)

Well.
The analysts (and me) where right.
Android is slowly but surely destroying the videogame market.

Another Android console, another product to play Angry birds on.


----------



## Osha (Oct 9, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Don't knock it 'till you try it!!11!1!


 
Don't need to knock 'em, Mad Catz products break perfectly by themselves.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Mad Catz, making shitty products since 1989. Nope. Not getting this. Are these companies retarded? I mean, for crap's sake why in the black hell do we need another POS Android "console" when we already have the other POSes out there?


 
Mad Catz has been around for so long specifically because their products are good quality - they're not your average Chinese knock-off, and although their products were better in the 90'ties _(and are still functional to this day, if well-kept)_ and saw a decline in quality recently, they're still better than so-called _"store brands"_ or Chinese knock-off products.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2013)

Meh. I used their gamecube controller back in 2002 and it wasn't that great. Just saying.  Android consoles shouldn't even exist.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Meh. I used their gamecube controller back in 2002 and it wasn't that great. Just saying. Android consoles shouldn't even exist.


 
Their gamepads usually gave gamers _"the edge"_ back in 8-bit, 16-bit and 32-bit eras with Turbo fire and other features standard controllers just didn't have and usually provided better grips, but as I've said, the quality of their products has declined recently, but they still make good _"competitive controllers"_. To me recently means _"aprox. 2 generations from now"_.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Meh. I used their gamecube controller back in 2002 and it wasn't that great. Just saying. Android consoles shouldn't even exist.


 
I also got gifted a matcatz controller back in 2003.
It felt cheap and flimsy.
Well, it lasted 2 weeks before the analogue stick became dead.

Well, I'd say let the Android consoles come.
Soon, people will have no clue on what to choose and retailers won't be able to sell the consoles.
Then Android + the big 3 will go down in history just like the 1st videogame market crash.

Hopefully this will also make an end to the horrible Multiplayer oriented games which really impact the singleplayer story.
That and the horrible graphics war >_>



Foxi4 said:


> Their gamepads usually gave gamers _"the edge"_ back in 8-bit, 16-bit and 32-bit eras with Turbo fire and other features standard controllers just didn't have and usually provided better grips, but as I've said, the quality of their products has declined recently, but they still make good _"competitive controllers"_. To me recently means _"aprox. 2 generations from now"_.


 
8 and 16 bit where better yeh.
That and N64.
In fact, you're far better off with a knockoff N64 controller then the original N64 controller cause the analogue stick would die the moment you look at it.

As for the turbo fire...
Cheater!


----------



## Vipera (Oct 9, 2013)

////


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> As for the turbo fire...
> Cheater!


Try a hardcore SHUMP from that era without it, just take note that I'm not going to pay your medical bills. _;O;_

Turbo fire was recommended for those kinds of games and they were very popular at the time, so it was only natural that those functions were desired. In fact, some first-party accessories actually added this functionality as well.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 9, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Try a hardcore SHUMP from that era without it, just take note that I'm not going to pay your medical bills. _;O;_
> 
> Turbo fire was recommended for those kinds of games and they were very popular at the time, so it was only natural that those functions were desired. In fact, some first-party accessories actually added this functionality as well.


 
I dun play SHMUPs tho ;o
But you are going to pay me medical bill >:c

Honestly, I never seen a turbo fire button on a first party controller tho..


----------



## Vipera (Oct 9, 2013)

////


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2013)

Vipera said:


> Turbopad to the rescue!
> I can only remember this one though.


NES Advantage?


Spoiler











SEGA Mega Fire?


Spoiler










There have been a few instances of first-party controllers using the feature, although it is rare and usually aimed at so-called _"competitive players"_.


----------



## science (Oct 9, 2013)

A console for all the middle children out there.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 9, 2013)

Vipera said:


> Turbopad to the rescue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Foxi4 said:


> NES Advantage?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 

Well, you'll learn something every day.

Nes Advantage I knew of, but didn't knew it had turbo buttons.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Well, you'll learn something every day.
> 
> Nes Advantage I knew of, but didn't knew it had turbo buttons.


 
I actually kinda miss the days when first-party allowed a variety of game controllers - I have a strong preference towards the _"original brand"_ controllers for each of the machines I own. It just looks better when you have matching controllers for it, uh-huh.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 9, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I actually kinda miss the days when first-party allowed a variety of game controllers - I have a strong preference towards the _"original brand"_ controllers for each of the machines I own. It just looks better when you have matching controllers for it, uh-huh.


 
I prefer the original controllers that came with the console.
3rd party controllers are flimsy and don't appeal to me that much.
<3 the variety of colours in the N64 controllers tho ;o


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I prefer the original controllers that came with the console.
> 3rd party controllers are flimsy and don't appeal to me that much.
> <3 the variety of colours in the N64 controllers tho ;o


 
If only the actual controllers weren't crap. _;O;_


----------



## Vipera (Oct 9, 2013)

////


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 9, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> If only the actual controllers weren't crap. _;O;_


 
Yeh I hear ya.
Fucking analogue sticks break the moment you look at it.
Atleast the ones from the cheapest chinese knock offs are better then the ones from Ninty :c


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Yeh I hear ya.
> Fucking analogue sticks break the moment you look at it.
> Atleast the ones from the cheapest chinese knock offs are better then the ones from Ninty :c


 
I heard that the controllers actually work spectacularly well once you swap the analog stick for a Gamecube one, which makes sense since the Gamecube has easily one of the best controllers of all time... That being said, I still don't like the three-pronged design, and judging by the fact that we've never seen the Nintendorang return, I'd wager that I'm not the only one who thinks so _*insert joke about mutated children with three hands*_.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 9, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I heard that the controllers actually work spectacularly well once you swap the analog stick for a Gamecube one, which makes sense since the Gamecube has easily one of the best controllers of all time... That being said, I still don't like the three-pronged design, and judging by the fact that we've never seen the Nintendorang return, I'd wager that I'm not the only one who thinks so _*insert joke about mutated children with three hands*_.


 
The three-pronged design isn't that bad of you claw it.
Well that or have big hands ;p

But I actually never attempted to swap the stick for a GC one.
Have thought about it.
Certainly it will improve the N64 controller massively.


----------



## Mario92 (Oct 9, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> $249 o.O


This also got my attention. How are they going to win $99 OUYA which itself is already having tough times and then Vita TV, Wii U and cheapest versions of PS3 and 360? 

This and the thing that everything that has "Mad Catz" logo seems to be under par cheap knock off these days.


----------



## XDel (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd pay no more than $150 for this. At that price range, I think they might have something, especially considering that you are not locked out from anything and can install what you want. I have a HUGE library that would feel at home on this thing, and I'd certainly love to use it as my new media center.
 Though again $200 to $250 is a bit steep and will destroy it's success. $125 on the other hand, and I don't see how it could go wrong.


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 9, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> $249 o.O


Spot on there! That's Nvidia Shield territory, and that one can get away with it a bit by being handheld. Plus the Shield's actually a bit more powerful too... $250 could get you either a PS3 or 360 plus plenty change, and both are more powerful, and with a better, more TV friendly set of games than this will ever have. ???


----------



## XDel (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's the upside for everyone.

 At $250, they are going to bomb, then the price is going to drop drastically, and we'll be able to pick these up next to nothing by this time next year. If you don't like the joystick, buy a PS3 Joystick or what ever. Problem solved.
 And for upgrades, I'm sure there will be un-official firmwares galore out there for this, so no worries there either.
 Madkatz will be loosing money, and we will be gaining some cheap as hardware!


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Oct 10, 2013)

Gahars said:


> M.O.J.O.? Oh no.
> 
> I'll keep this saved for the inevitable shit sales and support.


 
It was inevitable that someone would mention Austin Powers. If no one else did, I would have.


----------



## Seaking (Oct 10, 2013)

Huh. Looks like shit. Only does Android games? Naw, I'm sticking with my nvidia shield.


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 10, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> but unlike the Ouya they are not locking it down on their end (Google Play and Amazon are said to be compatible);


 

It's not OUYA that locked out Google Play, it was Google. OUYA includes the su binary in the firmware which apparently goes against Googles terms. People wanted the OUYA to be more open than other Android platforms, which apparently comes at a cost.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 10, 2013)

spinal_cord said:


> It's not OUYA that locked out Google Play, it was Google. OUYA includes the su binary in the firmware which apparently goes against Googles terms. People wanted the OUYA to be more open than other Android platforms, which apparently comes at a cost.


 

Not my exact words.... a quote from the article. Also, you're right but let's add more. Having Google Play goes against OUYA's business model. Not to mention, for those who really want Google Play on their OUYA console, it's a simple matter of installing three APK files and using them in the right order.


----------



## ganons (Oct 10, 2013)

poor price and old os version, android 4.4 will be out then


----------



## Ray Lewis (Oct 10, 2013)

The Android systems that make homebrew on console systems like Wii U unnecessary.  I guess being fully unlocked is cool.  For homebrew, Android games, and possibly ports...maybe it takes off.  Nobody knows until it goes on sale.


----------



## drakorex (Oct 10, 2013)

M.O.J.O. is what OUYAIN'T


----------



## McHaggis (Oct 10, 2013)

No thanks, I'm waiting for the micro console that will be announced _next month_.  I'm not sure who's announcing it, but I'm almost certain that it will be announced.  Blaze, maybe.  They haven't announced one yet, have they?



Foxi4 said:


> Their gamepads usually gave gamers _"the edge"_ back in 8-bit, 16-bit and 32-bit eras with Turbo fire and other features standard controllers just didn't have and usually provided better grips, but as I've said, the quality of their products has declined recently, but they still make good _"competitive controllers"_. To me recently means _"aprox. 2 generations from now"_.


 
95% of third party controllers in the 8-bit and 16-bit eras were absolutely awful, MadCatz controllers were no exception.  Take the SNES "turbo" pad:







The d-pad―which was a tacked-on plastic circular mould―on those things were terrible.  The slightest deviation in angle when pressing left or right meant you were pressing a diagonal instead.  Official controllers, on the other hand, had the directional buttons protruding through the controller's shell, using it as a guide to prevent pressing the wrong direction accidentally.  The best third party turbo controllers were those that tried to mimic the design of the official controller, like the AsciiPad.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 10, 2013)

This is gonna be everything the Ouya isn't (read: a decent gaming console)
But there is still a very limited amount of retail-length high quality games on Android that no Android-based gaming console will solve. It's gonna take some serious effort on the developers' part to make these kind of consoles competitive with proprietary home consoles. The Play Store support helps immensely though.

The price could be better, but I like the design of this (more than I liked the design of the Ouya)
All in all, I think it's going to sell much better than the Ouya for the simple reason that it supports Play Store, but I think the market might be starting to get its fill with Android-based gaming consoles. There are tons of Android-based handhelds around already, and the failure that was the Ouya might have ruined everyone else's chances.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> retail-length games



Is that really a safe term to use these days?


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 10, 2013)

For all of you OUYA bashers, how the hell is this supposed to be everything the OUYA isnt??? Seriously, have any of you done your research?[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]

*Storage:* M.O.J.O. has 16 gigs compared to OUYA's 8 but that space is expandable via USB to this is a non issue. You honestly think that M.O.J.O. will have a apps to USB solution on launch? Mad Catz will most likely have a Apps2SD solution like with every other Android device but I have yet to see a 128GB micro SDXC card and THAT SD slot is Micro SD so right now you're stuck with a max of 64GB while I currently enjoy a comfortable 160GB and other OUYA users I know enjoy larger hard drives.

*RAM:* Tere's no denyong that 2GB of ram is better than 1 but name one Android game that's pushing two gigs??? I can only think of one game that pushes 1GB.

*Google Play:* Sure Moga will have Google Play right out the box but OUYA already has Google Play via installing 3 apk files and following a super easy tutorial. You're not penalized on OUYA for having Google Play. Hell, you can hack and mod your OUYA all you want and you're STILL covered under the OUYA warranty. Now in lieu of games, OUYA has 400+ games guaranteed to work with the OUYA controller, not counting the stuff that's only on Google Play. Google Play does NOT have 400 controller enabled games. Maybe 50-100 if were lucky so tell me, how much gaming do you plan to do on M.O.J.O???

*Tegra 3 vs Tegra 4:* You honestly think there will be plenty of Tegra 4 optimized games soon? You wont start to see that until it's time for Tegra 5.

Quite frankly, this blind hatred for OUYA is shameful. On top of that, if you want to talk about pure specs, name one console generation outside of the 16bit gen where the beefier console was the winning console. That last three winners were PS1, PS1 and Wii and all three were the weaker of each ge


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> _*Crap font that I refuse to read and a bunny at the end*_


I will not stop reporting your posts until you cease and desist from typing like this.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 10, 2013)

Wait, *looks at control*
that "back," "start," dpad placement and XYAB button order look way too familiar. I can see Microsoft having a patent war with this one. I wonder how the 2nd shoulder buttons are designed.
(of course this is Mad Catz we're talking about here. They're experts at ALMOST copying bigger companies and getting a way with it. ... like any other third party gaming hardware company.)


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Wait, *looks at control*
> that "back," "start," dpad placement and XYAB button order look way too familiar. I can see Microsoft having a patent war with this one. I wonder how the 2nd shoulder buttons are designed.
> (of course this is Mad Catz we're talking about here. They're experts at ALMOST copying bigger companies and getting a way with it. ... like any other third party gaming hardware company.)


Microsoft is not the only company which can have an issue with this controller:


Spoiler










_"Shift the analog stick positions, put music controls on the top, not bottom and bam! New controller design!" ;O;_


----------



## NEO117 (Oct 10, 2013)

How about making a GOOD controller for mobiles instead of "android console #244"?

Seriously... They're almost as bad as the Xbone.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 11, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> Android runs on the Linux kernel. It's the heart of the system.
> How is this distantly related?


 


Well, i'm no Catboy. But isn't Android only using a modified kernal of Linux under piles of shells and UIs? 

I mean, that's sort of like calling a Lion your step-brother because you're both mammals.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 11, 2013)

This is the perfect thread to announce my new Youtube force feedback device!!!

It consists of a robotic arm and a leg the arm is holding a baseball bat the leg has a steel toe'd boot. 

When some one gets hit on the head with something you can feel it! When some gets kicked in the nuts well you too will feel it! 

*Not a real product, not endorsed by anyone, not compatible with this new Android game console or any other game console.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 11, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> This is the perfect thread to announce my new Youtube force feedback device!!!
> 
> It consists of a robotic arm and a leg the arm is holding a baseball bat the leg has a steel toe'd boot.
> 
> ...


 

I've seen alot shit jokes on this site (and told many more) but this one is tops. 

Good job sir.


----------



## tbgtbg (Oct 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> M.O.J.O.? Oh no.
> 
> I'll keep this saved for the inevitable shit sales and support.



I prefer this one


----------



## RedCoreZero (Oct 11, 2013)

Google is making mad money off these pointless shits though


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 11, 2013)

Vipera said:


> Shut up Mad Catz, we aren't in the PS2 era anymore. Go play bowls with other elderlies or something.


Yeah, Mad Catz and their console needs to grow up.


Oh wait...


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 11, 2013)

So OUYA isn't really selling but Mad Catz thinks people are going to pay $150 more for their console?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that really a safe term to use these days?


I was wondering whether to go with "full-length" or "retail-length" but decided retail-length made more sense.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 11, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I was wondering whether to go with "full-length" or "retail-length" but decided retail-length made more sense.


 
the safest term would be SNES-length.
I'm really trying to stay away of these android based consoles, but they appear like the plague, in some time we will have android consoles packed as a bonus with the cereals just like they packed CD's with shitty games.


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 12, 2013)

As capable as this might be, the reality is that all too many who would buy it are just going to use it for _Angry Birds_ and nothing else. And that's just sad.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 15, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> As capable as this might be, the reality is that all too many who would buy it are just going to use it for _Angry Birds_ and nothing else. And that's just sad.


 

Maybe there is some sort of underground Angry Birds death match championship we don't know about....

Angry Birds to the death!!!


----------

